# Could use some thoughts for Recruiting...If anyone still cares about out Army...



## [MoDawg] (3 Oct 2005)

Hello to whom it may concern with reagards to a Soldier who needs some help. I have been tasked to do some recruiting for a few months, and with anything I have done with my career, I would like to get as many people enrolled as possible. Only problem is that I only get Lunch periods at Highschools to set up a display table, and try to talk to students as they pass by, and look at you with that deer caught in a headlights look. The city I am posted in has no concept of our military, and they really dont understand what pride I have serving as a Canadian Soldier for over 12 years now.

Any ideas out there as to what I can do to get these people motivated to talk to me. I mean I have minimal arcs of fire as to what I can do, and what I CAN't, and CAN't being the biggest problem. I myself am a very sociable person first off, and have no problems talking to people, but I am not a pusher to say "Hey come here you, would you like to join?" To me that seems so American...lol. Remember I have their lunch periods so they are running in and out of the cafeteria, and they just walk by and sniker half the time. I would really like to recruit, because I think even completing a couple of years whether Reserve or Reg Force builds good integrity in the youth of today which is something they need.

I hope to hear some ideas, thoughts or comments as to how I could do this job more successfully. Thanks for your time and consideration on this subject.


----------



## Quiet Riot (3 Oct 2005)

When I was back in highschool we had a recruiter at our school with the same problem.   Then one day he showed up with a LAV, a bunch weapons and other goodies to show off.   For about two months after that he didn't have to worry about finding people to talk to, there was a lineup almost every lunch hour.   Don't know how many people he signed up but he definitely grabbed everyone's attention.  Don't know how he got everything setup to come but maybe if you talk to some of the units you'll be recruiting for they can help out.  Anyways hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Oct 2005)

From a Marine recruiter...

"The hardest part, is trying to make people see the job how i see it"

The kit dog and pony would definitely be a good idea, if your unit allows such a thing. Something that works really well with our unit, is a big sign out front of the Armouries saying "Need PartTime Work?"

Everyone hears "Army" and thinks, "go overseas, get killed and be owned by the government". Obviously not the case, but they dont know that.


----------



## ab136 (3 Oct 2005)

I wish someone had shown us the option back in high school.  For us, most were told to go to University.  I wish I had a nickle for every university ring I see on people working at Walmart.   Our guidance councilors, and I use that term loosely, told me to be a weatherman; infact she told 8 of us to be weathermen.  That was her "out" for someone with no clear picture  after high school.  For some reason CF was not scene as a viable option.  Maybe it was a regional thing. Maybe it is more appealing in Gagetown than Wolfville; i don't know.  I am leaving for BMQ in 3 weeks, and when I tell people, they say, "why are you doing that?".  I know this rant is not helping you with your situation.  All I can say is to trying to get a 17 year olds'  attention about what he will do with the next 20 years is going to be a chore.  If it had worked on me 20 years ago you'd be talkin' to a weatherman.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

I understand the first part of the subject line but I am having a hard time grasping what you are trying to convey by:

_If anyone still cares about out Army_


----------



## jmnavy (3 Oct 2005)

I'm guessing MoDawg meant "if anyone still cares about our army"

We had a recruiter who's first line was "Want to make $5000 this summer?" and that would usually get the attention of the high school kids.  Some people might argue you're drawing in the wrong type of recruit that way, but I'm not sure that's true with highschool students.  Most of them are still pretty easily influenced.  Just get the bodies to bmq and let the instructors break em down and rebuild em into something useful.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

_I'm guessing MoDawg meant "if anyone still cares about our army"_

Really?  Despite the spelling mistake I figured that out all on my own.  Now perhaps he can explain why he wrote it.


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Oct 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Something that works really well with our unit, is a big sign out front of the Armouries saying "Need PartTime Work?"



That exact sign is the one that sparked my interest in the reserves...

 ;D

Recruiting seems pretty tough to do in Canada, but there will always be someone that has interest. I know that I talked to one guy today, and he brought up the army... out of the blue. He now wants to join up when I do. I personally can't wait for the army to come back to my school, and I'm sure there are others!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I'm guessing MoDawg meant "if anyone still cares about our army"_
> 
> Really?   Despite the spelling mistake I figured that out all on my own.   Now perhaps he can explain why he wrote it.



ahhh.....Sarcasm, where would i be without you ?

Tea ?


----------



## Zarathustra (3 Oct 2005)

[MoDawg] said:
			
		

> Only problem is that I only get Lunch periods at Highschools to set up a display table, and try to talk to students as they pass by, and look at you with that deer caught in a headlights look.



First I have 0 experience at this and I'm not even in the military yet, so these are just ideas coming to my mind.

What do you have on your display table ? It seems to me some conversation starters would help. Anything to catch the eye, or anything they can ask a question about. Like maps, compass, first aid kit, anything they could learn about during BMQ. Weapon of course, if you can bring any. Books also, like StarShip Troopers, Shake hands with the Devil, Clausewitz's On War (Mostly because it's huge. ;D). Because many think the military is for stupid people. Books or high tech equipment would help break that. Bring something on fitness too. And fliers to bring back home and think about all this. 

Just some ideas. And expect some of the stuff to be stolen.


----------



## Grunthor (3 Oct 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> I wish someone had shown us the option back in high school.   For us, most were told to go to University.   I wish I had a nickle for every university ring I see on people working at Walmart.     Our guidance councilors, and I use that term loosely, told me to be a weatherman; infact she told 8 of us to be weathermen.   That was her "out" for someone with no clear picture   after high school.   For some reason CF was not scene as a viable option.   Maybe it was a regional thing. Maybe it is more appealing in Gagetown than Wolfville; i don't know.   I am leaving for BMQ in 3 weeks, and when I tell people, they say, "why are you doing that?".   I know this rant is not helping you with your situation.   All I can say is to trying to get a 17 year olds'   attention about what he will do with the next 20 years is going to be a chore.   If it had worked on me 20 years ago you'd be talkin' to a weatherman.



that's really interesting, because i was in my guidance councilors office and he started talking about the reserves and mentioned all the benafits and benefitsy told me all about it (i did end up signing up too, i start on the 11th  ;D)


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (3 Oct 2005)

I was recruited at a table in high school, and it turns out that out of a school of 300, I was one of three. And the only thing that attracted me was I knew before hand I wanted to join but the nearest recruiter was 2 hours away. I have set up a few recruiting stands in my day and the ones with all the equipment are the key. Talk to local reserve/regular units, get all the bells and whistles you can and bring as many serving members as you can.

 If your the only one sitting at the table, people will get the wrong ideas. If a whole bunch are there in uniform, it gives the idea "everyones doing it".


----------



## Old Ranger (3 Oct 2005)

Back in Scouts, I was able to meet some 2Fd Amb at a jamboree, got me interested in Cadets.

In Cadets, some Reserve soldiers came out on some of our weekend Ex's.  Got me interested in the Reserves.

Something more than just a table somewhere alows for more questions and hands on with equipment and "Cool Stories"

Ben


----------



## DG-41 (4 Oct 2005)

At the risk of being politically incorrect....

It never hurts if you can bring along an attractive young female soldier as an assistant. 

This serves two purposes:

1) Young male hormones - moths to flame.

2) It provides an example to potential female recruits that women can and do serve alongside the men, and you might trigger interest in some that had never actually considered the idea before.

DG


----------



## armyguy62 (4 Oct 2005)

You might want to keep an eye out for individuals who seem to be watching you but seem afraid to approach (ie. they avert their gaze when you look at them). Try approaching them in a low key manner. This probably seems odd advice but when I was in High school I was painfully shy and would rather have jumped out the window than approach a Military recruiter. I eventually did go to the recruiting centre just before graduation and it was the best move I ever made. I expect there are many 17-18 year olds who would love to talk to you but are simply too shy to approach.


----------



## kitrad1 (4 Oct 2005)

Sounds like you are recruiting for PRes as opposed to Reg F.

1. Try to coordinate this with other units (Reserve, Reg F, recruiting centre etc).

2.  Lunch time displays are generally ineffective and thus, a waste of your time and effort. 

However, when life gives you lemonade, what do you do? Make lemonade. If that's all you have to work with, then do what you can. I would recommend that if all you have is the lunch hour, try to coordinate presentations to guidance counsellors and teachers.You need to get their attention to a point where you can spend additional time. Therefore, your goal should be to get them to the armoury, visit the unit, tour the place, talk to people.

3.   I would suggest displays that are "hands on". Let people try on helmets, flak jackets, webbing, rucksacks.  Can you get the desert cam? 

Do you have access to other occupations? Firefighters, MPs, divers...Combat engineers (they have a ton of interesting kit and equipment). Bring GPS, radios, observation devices, IMPs, ...anything that people can check out. The LAV in the parking lot is not a bad idea (good luck trying to get a LAV, though). 

4.  I would suggest staying away from small arms for a number of reasons:

a. Rules and regulations pertaining to weapon security are a pain in the neck
b. They seem to attract the wrong students
c. You'll spend most of your time trying to keep tabs on the stuff and answering the same moronic questions
d. Everyone knows we have weapons, so it's not really a selling point. You need to educate them on the other aspects of the organization. How about a dispaly that shows where we are working around the world? 

5.   You need to focus on one or two aspects...remember, there are a ton of occupations in the CF and quite a few unique to the Army.

6.  Last, try not to have everyone dressed in cadpat. Cadpat is, from an outsider's viewpoint, too familiar (you will attract the ones who like to wear camouflage as part of their wardrobe).  If that's who you are trying to attract, then you don't need to expend many resources, because they are already motivated or inclined to investigate further.At least one person should be smartly and professionally dressed in DEU (sweater, short sleeve shirt or tunic, sans medals). 

7. I'd be curious to hear what your boundaries are, though. Sounds like you are being quite limited and being set up to fail. Just my opinion, but there are better, more effective ways to recruit in a high school. Hope this helps. Looking forward to hearing how it goes for you.


----------



## Panzer_grenadier_1944 (5 Oct 2005)

[MoDawg] said:
			
		

> Hello to whom it may concern with reagards to a Soldier who needs some help. I have been tasked to do some recruiting for a few months, and with anything I have done with my career, I would like to get as many people enrolled as possible. Only problem is that I only get Lunch periods at Highschools to set up a display table, and try to talk to students as they pass by, and look at you with that deer caught in a headlights look. The city I am posted in has no concept of our military, and they really dont understand what pride I have serving as a Canadian Soldier for over 12 years now.
> 
> Any ideas out there as to what I can do to get these people motivated to talk to me. I mean I have minimal arcs of fire as to what I can do, and what I CAN't, and CAN't being the biggest problem. I myself am a very sociable person first off, and have no problems talking to people, but I am not a pusher to say "Hey come here you, would you like to join?" To me that seems so American...lol. Remember I have their lunch periods so they are running in and out of the cafeteria, and they just walk by and sniker half the time. I would really like to recruit, because I think even completing a couple of years whether Reserve or Reg Force builds good integrity in the youth of today which is something they need.
> 
> I hope to hear some ideas, thoughts or comments as to how I could do this job more successfully. Thanks for your time and consideration on this subject.



When the army reserve came recruiting to my school they did it at recess and before classes in the afternoon, and since nothing overly exiting happens in my school besides school activities , a lot of people were interested, especially people who like doing outdoors things. A good number of people joined, also a lot of "shady" characters were recruited (ones with some dealings with the police , bullies , people who were in and out of the principals office) , and I supposes some kids just wanted to shoot things.

            Anyways , some advice I can offer you is , ask the principal if you can go class to class explaining the military , hand out pamphletts , tell them some of the more exiting parts of the forces , travel , adventures , weapons , oppurtunities, etc.


        On a second note , there has never really been a problem with getting knowledge on the military here , the guidance counsellers office is full of military pamphletts. The last guidance counseller suggested career options for me and the military was among them, but that was last school year.


----------



## MOOO! (5 Oct 2005)

Well if you want to get a larger scale way to do recruiting you might want to get a open hose with demos.  What I mean for demos would be for displays as well as field demos ( section attacks and patrol techniques).  Now for use of piro you would have to get authority from brigade and local government (notify the police a few times leading up to the demo date).  

This idea would be over a few months and would take some time of your own but when I did an event like this we received 90 pers from it and retained a amazing 80 of them.

It's nice to have static demos but if there is nothing that you can build these kids up to they will as a few people say loose interest and will think only the dumb people have to join the military.

We care for the army, we just need dynamic ideas to attract attention.  Big items like LAVs blank fire demos with piro work.  Too bad a lot of people are afraid of setting this up. Properly  done with safe areas set up this is the best idea to have repetitive recruitment.

"Remember last year, wow, the armour and the battle's, that was cool. What will they do this year?"

Just a large scale idea, look into it it can't hurt.


----------



## Krazy Al (5 Oct 2005)

I'm just 17 and I want to join the Regular army. I am in the process already, just need to fix up my medical file a little, ran into some difficulties there.   I've always wanted to join and now that I can I'm going for it. At my school the military isn't even seen as an option, I talked to every counselor and they could barely tell me anything about it. I was planning to get in through a co-op program I was told we have at our school but nobody, not even the co-op teachers really have any info on it or how to begin. The counselor told me that some recruiters came to our school a year or two ago but I never saw them and everyone I asked doesn't remember them so if they did it wasn't advertised very well at all. I know I sure would have liked someone to come in and sit there on my lunch so I could ask him or her some questions. But just so I don't ramble on about my problems maybe it would be a good idea to show some videos like in our main lunch room we have a huge projector screen that rolls down and people always play movies on it and stuff, so if you could get a nice exciting video with lots of action I guess that would get some people excited. Of course even then I think most people would join for the wrong reasons like they'll think "oh! This is great, the moment I'm hired I'm going to be driving around in a tank with a machine gun and some grenades and get paid for it."When really they would be greatly disappointed, or so I would presume. I think that some kind of movie or some announcements just to get people to know you're there would help. You should also try and get the message through that there are jobs in the military from the not so gifted in the school department to the super geniuses. And yes the whole huge shows with some LAVs and troops running around would be a good idea but I don't know if that's worth the effort because I would assume that costs a lot of money but hey, what do I know. 

PS. If you feel like coming to Humberview school, Bolton, Ontario or sending someone here, I(Alex Kopylov) would be more then happy to help advertise and attract attention to the best on my abilities. And good luck with your whole situation.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (5 Oct 2005)

The demos part of the guy posted above got me thinking. Im waiting for the recruiting season to start so that I could help out, seeing that, at least in my school, people know me and I could probably talk more into joining that some stranger who they think is lying to them. What would really capt the attention of the whole school would be doing a demonstration... at school. Im not sure if this would be permitted, so if you know, just mention it. What I'm thinking would work, is to do a mock battle in the schools field... like the recreations of battles you see on certain occasions. That would certainly attract peoples attention. It would work better at something like a job fair because you'd have more time and terrain to use, but in any case, it would get the "audiences" adrenaline pumping, make them excited about the whole aspect, and thus would keep them interested for long after its done.


----------



## Panzer_grenadier_1944 (5 Oct 2005)

As someone mentioned before , bring a vehicle to the school , like occasionally there are things passing through my town since its a supply/logistics base , heck there was a tank here not to long ago


----------



## MOOO! (5 Oct 2005)

Schools are very hard sell to get brigades to let you do demos on. They said to me when I asked is what if we forget to get brass pickup or if PRO sends fragments of rock and FOD into pers or property.   I was told to use a park because they are constantly cleaned up and can be cordoned off for events.   It is local and can fit allot of people.   If advertised well and with word of mouth a park will fill. 

Safety is key for the set up and your mission statement when you send it up.   We also used our collapsible OBUA site during our event and that was a kicker that made people come to us in droves.

Don't limit yourself to the standard ways of recruiting.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (5 Oct 2005)

collapsible OBUA site? Whats that like?

And why is brass pickup such a big deal? I have yet to understand the mentality behind it.


----------



## MOOO! (6 Oct 2005)

The collapsible OBUA site is easy to make we used generic style walls made of press board with cut outs for doors and windows in random spots.  If we didn't need the windows and doors in that situation we used the cut out boards in the wall (tacked in temporally) to form a solid wall.  This type of wooded structure can be molded into hundreds of different configurations and is better then most OBUA sites for differnet realistic training. 

For the brass issue,  clean up of spent rounds is a environment issue in non military regulated areas and who knows what legal issues if someone finds a spent round and cuts him/herself and they play the "Suing" game.

For PR thats not the best way to go and as always we as soldiers are to leave a place better then we received it.


----------

